

Project Orion is one of the stupidest, most wonderful ideas ever conceived in America. - byrneseyeview
http://lupoleboucher.livejournal.com/79874.html

======
tesseract
_Project Orion_ by George Dyson is a decent book about the project. In
addition to the historical narrative, it has some good and detailed (for a
popularization, anyway) explanations of how the technology was supposed to
work.

------
lupin_sansei
An interesting story on Atomic Spacecraft here
<http://www.damninteresting.com/?p=679>

------
rms
Come on, Project Orion wasn't stupid.

~~~
tdoggette
...for certain values of "stupid."

~~~
rms
We could build an interstellar spacecraft if our society took science
seriously.

------
newt0311
kewl.

